# Wago Webvisu über das Internet erreichen



## Fotopapier (9 Oktober 2016)

Moin

Ich hoffe mir kann hier Jemand helfen, ich habe sonst keine Ideen mehr.

Zum Problem:

Ich habe eine Wago 750-881. Programm geschrieben, eine Visu erstellt und alles getestet. Nun habe ich die IP der Wago an mein Heimnetzwerk angepasst (Dip Schalter auf OFF gestellt), diese IP in der Fritzbox zusammen mit der MAC der Wago gespeichert und den Port 80 Frei gemacht. Ich kann die WebVisu jetzt über die Wago APP mit dem Spartphone erreichen und auch bedienen aber nur wenn ich über Wlan verbunden bin. Über mobile Daten bekomme ich keine Verbindung. Ich habe es bereits mit der Dyndns probiert aber ich kann da keinen Nutzen daran erkennen bzw die richtige Vorgehensweise. Was mache ich falsch? Muss ich in den Ethernet Settings was anpassen oder in der Fritzbox? Ich bin zwar gelernter Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik aber Netzwerke sind echt mein Todesurteil. Für jede Idee bin ich dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## Sagas (10 Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen,

du musst zwischen deinem Smartphone und der Fritzbox einen *VPN*-Tunnel aufbauen, dann klappt das auch über "Mobile Daten", hier zu gibt es sicher auch gute Anleitungen seitens Fritzbox, an der Wago bzw. der App musst du nichts speziell ändern.

Grüße


----------



## Fotopapier (10 Oktober 2016)

Es hat funktioniert! 
Riesiges Dankeschön:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Daniel Roß (11 Oktober 2016)

könntest du kurz beschreiben wie du es gemacht hast?


----------



## Andy_Scheck (14 Oktober 2016)

1. Fritz Box an MyFritz oder DynDNS-Dienst anmelden 
2. Benutzer mit VPN-Rechten auf der Fritz-Box einrichten 
3. VPN-Zugang am Smartphone einrichten
4. VPN-Tunnel am Smartphone öffnen und mit dem Heimnetz verbinden
5. WebVisu App auf dem Smartphone starten.

Für die Punkte 1-4 findest du bei Youtube passende Videos
Ich nutze das mit einer FritzBox 7490 und einer Wago 750-880 - funktioniert auf meinem Sony wunderbar
Grüße


----------



## Daniel Roß (20 Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank! es hat geklappt


----------

